# Strange craigslist response...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 2 kids left.. a doe and a buck.. and listed them the other day. They are not ready to leave yet.. not till mid April. Anyway, had an enquiry about the doe, so I sent pics of the dam and sire.. and she said she wants to buy the doe and take her home .. to ALBERTA, CA !!!! I live north of Seattle, so it seems kinda strange.. She said she would pay the expense of the hoops that we need to jump thru to get her across the border... but JEEZ! Dont they have NDs in Canada?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Canada buyer this year looking at a few kids. She said there aren't many NDs up there at all. Might be the same person? I don't know.
I have this gal down for kids this year...how's it going to work...I don't know. I need to look into the laws and what tests and health stuff they would need. Might be a bit of a pain.

I've had buyers from Canada interested in the past...not really all that strange cause there's not many nigerians there apparently.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got one kinda like that on a family I was trying to sell....I deleted it but went something along the lines of, I cant come look at them because of my job, I will have a hauler to get them so I need your address to send a check ups, and the total amount, and if you could delet the post so I know they are mine.....Just the way they worded it seemed a little strange, so I didnt respond and took the ad off


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Now that is strange for sure. :scratch:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

KW.. it's the same woman.. she said she was getting some from Wapato as well.. so I figured it was from you. I'm looking at the reg.s right now.. I'll let you know how it goes!
she also said how hard it is to find breeders in CA, and those did not disbud... which is important to her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it would be cool to have some of my goats go to Canada!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Unless you and the buyer are both on the scrapies program then it's a no go for shipping does. As for bucks, they can go up with a few tests.

That's how it works when getting animals brought to Canada.... I cannot drive all the way to the farm so I buy my bucks without really seeing them. I bought two from Sadda. What happens is she goes to the vets, they run the necessary tests, the buyer gets the import papers and faxes them to the sellers vet, and viola the buck is ready to ship.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

milk and honey said:


> KW.. it's the same woman.. she said she was getting some from Wapato as well.. so I figured it was from you. I'm looking at the reg.s right now.. I'll let you know how it goes!
> she also said how hard it is to find breeders in CA, and those did not disbud... which is important to her.


Yeah let me know if you find anything. I looked last night...couldn't find much.



GoldenSeal said:


> Unless you and the buy are both on the scrapies program then it's a no go for shipping does. As for buck, they can go up with a few tests.


Does that go for all does...doelings included? There is no way i'm getting on the scrapies program.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Females period. As for the bucks they are reviewing this and it has already gone to government for changing the regulations to the same as the does. If this women wants bucks then if I were you I would hurry and get them to her.

Or at least tell her. She obviously hasn't looked into the rules and regulations of importing goats into Canada from the US if she is asking for does.

She's right on the no good ND animals in Canada. They are all pets which equal terrible producers because no one cares about improving milk production on pets.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Forgot to mention. It's really not that hard to do it. All you really need to do it take the goat to your vet who will do the tests required and then ship him. There is also a US tattoo that is required in the ear to be able to bring him across the border.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to have to talk with her about it. I saw a farm that sold some bucklings up to Canada this year...may have to ask them about what hoops they had to jump through to get them up there.

I'm glad you posted about this milk&honey.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I talked to my vet.. who said that she had just worked with someone selling 2 calves, and the expenses added were about 600.00! The signature of the "state Vet" was 120.00 alone.... here is the link that the woman gave me for what is required:http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...nimals/2007-5/eng/1321032703935/1321032839418
There is a lot of "ands and ors" on the form so it's hard to read what exactly is the bottom line.... I think it reads that if it is going to a Scrapies place, that it would work??? Anyway, I haven't heard from her for a couple of days, so not sure what will happen. I'm keeping the ad up on CL...
(I really wouldn't mind keeping this doe..tee hee)


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I got one kinda like that on a family I was trying to sell....I deleted it but went something along the lines of, I cant come look at them because of my job, I will have a hauler to get them so I need your address to send a check ups, and the total amount, and if you could delet the post so I know they are mine.....Just the way they worded it seemed a little strange, so I didnt respond and took the ad off


I thought i heard something similar to this - wasn't there a concern (or maybe it actually happened) that the check was no good, but they were looking for an address so they could come and steal the animals?

Gosh i am getting cynical and suspicious in my old age.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

PznIvyFarm said:


> Jessica84 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one kinda like that on a family I was trying to sell....I deleted it but went something along the lines of, I cant come look at them because of my job, I will have a hauler to get them so I need your address to send a check ups, and the total amount, and if you could delet the post so I know they are mine.....Just the way they worded it seemed a little strange, so I didnt respond and took the ad off
> ...


 :laugh: But.......we SHOULD be careful! One of my friends, who also raises goats had that happen once. After that, she did all sorts of things!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish I would have kept the email. It sounded way real, but just the way they worded it gave me a bad feeling. Now that you brought up stealing, would make sense, they made sure that to explaine they were sending the check ups and neede physical address. Why wouldnt they just send the check cert.? But I guess the joke would have been on them since I do not have a physical address. We were here before a actual road, and my grandpa was kinda a odd ball and refused to have a adress, so we are known as rt 1 hwy 41, good luck finding that lol.


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was on Craiglist, I found 2 gorgeous nigerian goats and wanted them immediatly. The lady who had them didn't post an address so when I shot her an email, she said she lived in southern Idaho. I live in Western Washington, so my hopes dropped as I told her I lived too far away. She asked where and when I told her, she said she'd shipped hundred of goats over multiple states, no problem. So I guess its not too wierd?...


----------

